# Chrissy Metz Inspirational Story



## RVGleason (Apr 2, 2019)

A very nice inspirational story from Chrissy Metz.

https://www.guideposts.org/inspirat...=YWI&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=SC_CNTN_ZZ


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice Piece on Chrissy. I know how her role has developed on the show has been polarizing. It is good though to see such a woman of size get a lead in a full length picture.


----------

